# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Utilisation d'une RAM

## Misaki43

Bonjour,

Grce  d'autres discussion, j'ai trouv comment insrer une ram  l'aide de megawizard une ram.


```

```

Dj dites moi si je comprend bien, data est l'information qu'on veut plac  wraddress, q l'information que nous voulons rcuprer  rdaddress.
On ne peut le faire que si wren =1 et se met  jour en fonction de la clock ?

Mon problme et que je veux utiliser cette ram comme une fifo mais je ne comprend pas comment faire :
Comment je connais les adresses des "cases de la ram" que je veux lire ? o je veux crire ?
Voil j'aimerais un exemple de  :

"je veux crire dans la cinquime case data"
"je veux incrmenter l'ecriture de 1"
....
 t=5
"je veux ecrire dans la case 6 data"
"Je veux lire dans la case (6-5) = 1 q"
"je veux incrmenter les cases o lire / ecrire d'un.

Pouvez vous m"aider ?

----------


## mith06

Bonjour,




> Dj dites moi si je comprend bien, data est l'information qu'on veut plac  wraddress, q l'information que nous voulons rcuprer  rdaddress.
> On ne peut le faire que si wren =1 et se met  jour en fonction de la clock ?


Je pense que tu as compris.  :8-): 




> Mon problme et que je veux utiliser cette ram comme une fifo mais je ne comprend pas comment faire :
> Comment je connais les adresses des "cases de la ram" que je veux lire ? o je veux crire ?


Il faut crer une "couche" de logique complmentaire pour grer des pointeur/compteur de queue et de tte de la fifo.
Dans une fifo tu cris  l'adresse du le pointeur de queue et tu lis dans  l'adresse le pointeur tte, a marche aussi dans l'autre sens  :;): 

Une fifo n'est pas simplement et une RAM.
C'est une RAM + de la logique autour.

----------


## Misaki43

Bonsoir,
dsol du temps de rponse, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas reu la notification comme quoi on avait rpondu du coup je n'tais pas repass sur le forum.
J'ai essay d'utiliser la ram de cette maniere mais a ne fonctionne pas :


```

```

Puis dans la partie "architecture" :


```

```

Mais a ne fonctionne pas, ce qui est normal tant donn que les adresses ne correspondent pas a des "INTEGER" contrairement  ce que je voulais : 
Pouvez vous me dire comment on gre ces adresses du coup? 
Je vous ais mis la suite du code aussi pour que vous puissiez me dire si l'ide est correct : je voulais "crer une fifo" en rendant ma RAM "circulaire".

Merci ! (Je suis cens finir mon code pour demain mais je pense uqe a sera trop tard... Mais bon savoir comment faire mme si a sera trop tard m'interesse quand mme  :;):  )

----------

